# Visual Studio 2013 lässt sich nicht installieren



## gorgeous188 (16. Juni 2015)

*Visual Studio 2013 lässt sich nicht installieren*

Ich versuche gerade Visual Studio 2013 zu installieren. Das Image heißt:
de_visual_studio_professional_2013_with_update_2_x86_dvd
Am Ende der Installation bekomme ich zwei Warnungen von einem Team Foundation Server:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn ich dann versuche VS zu starten bekomme ich nur ein weißes Fenster:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habe es auch schon mit devenv.exe /resetsettings versucht, aber dann stürzt das Programm direkt ab:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auf meinem anderen Computer mit frischem Windows habe ich es ebenfalls versucht, auch dort genau das gleiche Bild.
Ich habe absolut keine Chance, auf die Programmoberfläche zu kommen. Hat mir jemand einen Tipp, wie ich es trotzdem ordentlich installieren und verwenden kann? Ist vielleicht das Image beschädigt?


----------



## DKK007 (16. Juni 2015)

*AW: Visual Studio 2013 lässt sich nicht installieren*

Alle Windowsupdates und .Net-Pakete installiert?

Was steht denn in der Log-Datei?

Gültiger Key vorhanden?


----------



## Ap0ll0XT (16. Juni 2015)

*AW: Visual Studio 2013 lässt sich nicht installieren*

Ich würde definitiv sicherstellen, das du alle Vorraussetzungen erfüllt hast (außer die für die Windows Phone Entwicklung): https://www.visualstudio.com/de-de/...onal-with-msdn-vs#Fragment_SystemRequirements

Also VS 2013 Pro komplett deinstallieren. Alle Updates installieren (vor allem die .NET-Updates). Internet Explorer auf dem neuesten Stand bringen. Prüfen, ob das einzeln aufgeführte Update (KB2883200) auch installiert ist. Rechner neu starten und danach VS 2013 Pro noch einmal neu installieren. Danach noch einmal neustarten und dann testen. Und achte vor allem darauf, das Uhrzeit und Datum auf deinem PC stimmen. Denn die Meldung auf dem ersten Screenshot kann auch ein Fehler im Zertifikat sein.

Und der Inhalt der Log-Datei, auf der in den Fehlermeldungen verwiesen wird, ist auch nicht unwichtig


----------



## gorgeous188 (16. Juni 2015)

*AW: Visual Studio 2013 lässt sich nicht installieren*

Ja es ist ziemlich viel installiert:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nachdem VS2013 nicht funktioniert hat, habe ich danach noch VS2010 installiert, das geht aber eben nicht mit NET4.5
In welcher Reihenfolge soll ich mit der Deinstallation anfangen? 

KB2883200 ist nicht installiert, weil ich Win 7 habe.

Die Datei gibt es hier:
https://www.dropbox.com/s/kjzjrlupdpzo56i/ActivityLog.xml?dl=0


----------



## Ap0ll0XT (16. Juni 2015)

*AW: Visual Studio 2013 lässt sich nicht installieren*



gorgeous188 schrieb:


> Die Datei gibt es hier:
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/kjzjrlupdpzo56i/ActivityLog.xml?dl=0


Was soll das sein? Ich bekomme nur dort die Anmeldung/Registrierung für ein Probeabo bzw. nem Dropbox-Account.


----------



## gorgeous188 (16. Juni 2015)

*AW: Visual Studio 2013 lässt sich nicht installieren*

Klickst du oben rechts auf das kleine X, dann schließt sich der Dialog, die Textdatei wird direkt im Browser angezeigt. Alternativ JavaScript komplett deaktivieren.


----------



## Ap0ll0XT (16. Juni 2015)

*AW: Visual Studio 2013 lässt sich nicht installieren*



gorgeous188 schrieb:


> Klickst du oben rechts auf das kleine X, dann schließt sich der Dialog, die Textdatei wird direkt im Browser angezeigt. Alternativ JavaScript komplett deaktivieren.


Eben nicht! Da ist kein Dialog. Das Formular geht über die gesamte Seite.


----------



## gorgeous188 (16. Juni 2015)

*AW: Visual Studio 2013 lässt sich nicht installieren*

Interessant, bis dato konnte man sich die Datei auch ohne Konto ansehen. Jetzt wird man direkt auf das Business-Angebot weitergeleitet.
Wie kann ich die Datei noch zugänglich machen?


----------



## Ap0ll0XT (16. Juni 2015)

*AW: Visual Studio 2013 lässt sich nicht installieren*

Ich habe für solche Zwecke immer meinen eigenen Webspace. Gibt ja genug davon kostenlos


----------



## Rho (16. Juni 2015)

*AW: Visual Studio 2013 lässt sich nicht installieren*

Also bei mir funktioniert der Link ohne Probleme, ohne angemeldet zu sein, so wohl im Firefox als auch in Google Chrome. Alternativ einfach auf pastebin.com oder einer ähnlichen Seite veröffentlichen. Dafür braucht man nun wirklich keinen eigenen Webspace.


----------



## gorgeous188 (17. Juni 2015)

*AW: Visual Studio 2013 lässt sich nicht installieren*

Das glaube ich jetzt nicht. Ich hatte mir ja die Version "mit Update 2" installiert. Jetzt habe ich mir noch ein Image gezogen "mit Update 4", einfach drüber installiert, und ich kann das Programm starten.


----------

